# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  dwl-520+ se linux

## panXer

Τελικά τα + δουλεύουν?

Αν και η dlink είχε ανακοινώσει ότι αρχές του περασμένου Δεκεμβρίου θα έδινε drivers (εστω binary) για τις κάρτες τις με το ΤΙ chipset, κατι τέτοιο δεν έγινε...
Κάποια στιγμή το Νοέμβριο αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιος έβγαλε binary driver εκ μέρους της eusso για μια PCI κάρτα που έχει το ίδιο chipset με την + γενιά των dlink, το acx100 της Texas Instruments..
gryppas:~# cat /proc/pci
<snip>
Bus 0, device 12, function 0:
Network controller: PCI device 104c:8400 (Texas Instruments) (rev 0).
IRQ 11.
Master Capable. Latency=32.
I/O at 0xdc00 [0xdc1f].
Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdc010000 [0xdc010fff].
Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdc000000 [0xdc00ffff].
<snip>
Μετά κόπων και βασάνων, βρήκα ότι είχε φύγει και από την dlink ο ίδιος driver, στημένος για kernel της mandrake, έναν 2.4.18-16mdk, δείτε τί λέει το module..
gryppas:/home/panxer# modinfo acx100_pci.o
filename: acx100_pci.o
description: "TI ACX100 WLAN 22Mbps driver"
author: "Lancelot Wang"
license: "GPL"
Αυτό το GPL ίσως να υπόσχεται κάτι για το μέλλον αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι..

Τέσπα, όπως είδα και στη mailing list του lwan dev δεν είχαν καμμία ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία με τον driver..
Δοκίμασα να τον φορτώσω με έναν δικο μου 2.4.18 αλλά πέταγε 5,6 στοιχεία για unresolved symbols, συν του ότι με έπρηζε για το ότι ειναι φτιαγμένος για -16mdk..
Τον άνοιξα με hexeditor, και έσβησα όλα τα -16mdk που είχε, και δεν με έπρηζε πιά.. Από επικοινωνία με 2 άτομα στην lkml κατάλαβα ότι έπρεπε να ενεργοποιήσω το CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL, όντως έτσι πέταγε μόνο ένα unresolved symbol που είχε σχέση με το (απότι κατάλαβα, βλέποντας και κάνοντας) ότι το tree που γινόταν compile ηταν το /usr/src/papara και όχι το /usr/src/linux.
Έκανα ενα mv, και bootara με τον νέο κέρνουλα, έχοντας βάλει τον driver στο /lib/modules και ένα echo "alias wlan0 acx100_pci" >> /etc/modules.conf
Και όντως φόρτωσε κανονικά!! (μην χαίρεστε απλά δεν διαμαρτυρόταν για κάτι)..
gryppas:~# lsmod |grep a
Module Size Used by Tainted: GF
acx100_pci 181952 0
Τον πούλο λέω, αλλά όχι...
σηκώνω wlan0 με IP 192.168.0.3, και σηκώθηκε..
gryppas:~# ifconfig wlan0
wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:08:05:BF:66:50
inet addr:192.168.0.3 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::208:5ff:febf:6650/10 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:288 (288.0 b)
Interrupt:11
Κοιτάω με το iwconfig
lgryppas:~# iwconfig wlan0
wlan0 v0.9.0.3a 11b+ ESSID:"Wesley2" Nickname:""
Mode:Ad-Hoc Channel:1 Cell: 59:51:5C:E6:3F:09

Το Wesley2 το είχα δει και στον driver, ειναι το default..
Tεσπα,
gryppas:/etc/wireless/acx100# iwconfig wlan0 essid panxer
gryppas:/etc/wireless/acx100# iwconfig wlan0
wlan0 v0.9.0.3a 11b+ ESSID:"panxer" Nickname:""
Mode:Ad-Hoc Channel:1 Cell: 66:EE:E3:59:80:B6
ωραία!!
gryppas:~# uname -a &&lsmod
Linux gryppas 2.4.18 #5 Δευ Ιαν 20 18:51:53 EET 2003 i686 unknown
Module Size Used by Tainted: GF
acx100_pci 181952 1

Για να δούμε τί κάνει..

gryppas:~# ping 192.168.0.3
PING 192.168.0.3 (192.168.0.3): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=0.3 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.2 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=0.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=0.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=4 ttl=255 time=0.1 ms
<snip>
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=15 ttl=255 time=0.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=16 ttl=255 time=0.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=17 ttl=255 time=0.2 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=18 ttl=255 time=0.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.3: icmp_seq=19 ttl=255 time=0.2 ms

--- 192.168.0.3 ping statistics ---
20 packets transmitted, 20 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 0.1/0.1/0.3 ms

Χμμ.. Δουλεύει δήλαδη? Δεν έχω ιδέα δεν έχω άλλη κάρτα για να πειραματιστώ..
Αν θέλει κάποιος να μου δανείσει, ευχαρίστως..

----------


## panXer

Ο leaked driver

----------


## panXer

Λοιπόν, 
πήρα το 900+ AP του elgar και δοκιμάζω αυτή τη στιγμή..
για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο δεν μπορώ να βγώ από το κανάλι 1, αλλά μπορώ να κάνω 
ping απο την dwl-520+ στο AP... Άρα είμαι σε καλό δρόμο, βέβαια μου 
παρουσιάζει ένα προβλημά δείτε...

gryppas:/etc# iwconfig wlan0
wlan0 v0.9.0.3a 11b+ ESSID:"awmn" Nickname:""
Mode:Managed Channel:1 Access Point: 00:40:05:CA:80:1E
Encryption key:off
gryppas:/etc# ifconfig wlan0
wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:08:05:BF:66:50
inet addr:192.168.0.3 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::208:5ff:febf:6650/10 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:464 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:447 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
RX bytes:34944 (34.1 KiB) TX bytes:38962 (38.0 KiB)
Interrupt:11

--- 192.168.0.49 ping statistics ---
138 packets transmitted, 130 packets received, +3 duplicates, 5% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 1.8/9248.6/32034.3 ms

Βέβαια o elgar είχε παραπονεθεί ότι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το AP και είχε 
πολλά lost packets με τα link που είχε κάνει.. Άρα ίσως φταίει το AP..
Για να δούμε..
Το καλό πάντως είναι ότι δουλεύει..

----------


## panXer

Κάτι που θέλει εξήγηση...
gryppas:/etc/wireless/acx100# ping 192.168.0.49
PING 192.168.0.49 (192.168.0.49): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=13 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=14 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=15 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=16 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=17 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=18 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=19 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=20 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=21 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=22 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=23 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=24 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=25 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=26 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=27 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=28 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=29 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=30 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=31 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=32 ttl=127 time=4.3 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=0 ttl=127 time=32007.4 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=1 ttl=127 time=31008.6 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=2 ttl=127 time=30010.6 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=3 ttl=127 time=29011.3 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=4 ttl=127 time=28012.2 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=5 ttl=127 time=27013.3 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=6 ttl=127 time=26014.0 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=7 ttl=127 time=25015.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=8 ttl=127 time=24016.4 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=9 ttl=127 time=23017.2 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=10 ttl=127 time=22018.0 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=11 ttl=127 time=21018.6 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=46 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=47 ttl=127 time=2.6 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=48 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=49 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=50 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=51 ttl=127 time=1.9 ms

--- 192.168.0.49 ping statistics ---
52 packets transmitted, 38 packets received, 26% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 1.9/8374.0/32007.4 ms

Μήπως φταίει ρύθμιση στο AP για basic Tx κατι τέτοιο?

----------


## papashark

Κάποιο ανάλογο πρόβλημα είχε και ο HarisK πριν από καιρό, όταν pingάριζε συνέχεια το 900+, σε κάποια στιγμή εκείνο τρελενότανε !

----------


## panXer

Date: Wed, 22 Jan 2003 18:21:27 +0200
From: Panagiotis Moustafellos <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]

Δοκιμάζω λοιπόν την καρτούλα με το dwl-900+ AP του elgar..
Κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να έχω πολύ χαμηλά τη ρύθμιση στο AP για τα basic Τx 
rates...
Έβαλα σε καλύτερη θέση το AP με το nic και τώρα έχω πολύ λιγότερα χαμένα 
πακέτα, αλλα και πολλά DUPακια..
Κάτι άλλο που παρατηρώ με το 900+ είναι ότι αν μείνει εκτος LAN για 20 min τα 
παίζει (περίεργο ε?) αλλα και αν έχει LAN feed έτσι κιαλλιώς ψοφάει μετά από 
καμμιά ώρα...
O driver απότι καταλαβαίνω έχει γεμίσει τα logs μου, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι είναι 
φτιαγμένος για testing πριν το κανονικό release...

Να προσθέσω επίσης, ότι δεν μπορώ να δηλώσω κανάλι εκπομπής από την 520+, 
παραμόνο αν αλλάξω πρώτα το AP που ακούει στο επιθυμητό κανάλι, και τρέξω 
iwconfig με το κανάλι και το αυτο essid.. 

gryppas:/etc# iwconfig wlan0 mode managed channel 6 essid awmn
gryppas:/etc# iwconfig
lo no wireless extensions.

wlan0 v0.9.0.3a 11b+ ESSID:"awmn" Nickname:""
Mode:Managed Channel:6 Access Point: 00:40:05:CA:80:1E
Encryption key:off

eth0 no wireless extensions.

Κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον που παρατήρησα είναι ότι πιάνει κάτι άσχετα MAC για AP 
όταν ψάχνει μερικές φορές, εκτός αν δηλώσω essid ίδιο με του 900+ οπότε κάνει 
join στο ΑP μας... 
(μήπως τα dlink εχουν τπτ αυτοματισμένους μηχανισμούς για να ελέγχουν τη 
μεταξύ τους σύνδεση?...)

Τεσπα,
gryppas:~# ping -s 1024 192.168.0.202
PING 192.168.0.202 (192.168.0.202): 1024 data bytes
1032 bytes from 192.168.0.202: icmp_seq=0 ttl=128 time=4.8 ms
1032 bytes from 192.168.0.202: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=5.9 ms
<snip>
--- 192.168.0.202 ping statistics ---
76 packets transmitted, 73 packets received, +9 duplicates, 3% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 4.6/5.4/10.2 ms

Βλέπουμε...

ΥΓ. εννοείτε ότι wavemon και τέτοιες μαγκιές αρνούνται να τρέξουν χωρίς 
wireless extentions ορισμένα απο 2.4. και μετά (απότι κατάλαβα μόνο 
prism2/2.5 φαση)

----------


## ggeorgan

panXer
Δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρεις, αλλά έχεις βάλει το awmn στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη του wireless. Χαρακτηριστικά σου λέω ότι στις 20/1/2003 το seattle wireless γράφει ότι δεν υπάρχουν linux drivers για το chipset της TI και ζητά από την εταιρεία να ελευθερώσει τον κώδικα. Φαίνεται ότι εσύ έχεις οριακώς καλύτερη πρόσβαση. Keep up the good work γιατί η κάρτα είναι καλή και ενδιαφέρει πολλούς σε όλο τον κόσμο. Άντε, όταν ξετινάξεις τον κώδικα μέχρι κεραίας (μεταφορικά το λέω, κεραία είναι η οριζόντια γραμμή πάνω στο γράμμα ταυ), θα ανοίξουμε και αγγλόφωνο section στο forum και θ΄αναστενάξει ο server από τα hits.

----------


## panXer

GGEORGAN
Το ξέρω, χεχε, είδα το post σου την ώρα που ετοιμάζω announce στο hostap-dev, lwlan-dev, και σε κανά seattlewireless...
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να βγάλουμε εδώ την ανακοίνωση (στο site εννοώ) να μας προσέξουν να δουν ότι κινείται κάτι και εδώ περα ? :P

----------


## stoidis

panXer, αρχικά τα συγχαρητήριά μου.

Μπορούμε να το βάλουμε στο "Γενικά για το AWMN" έτσι ώστε να βγει και στην αρχική σελίδα.

Απλά θα πρέπει να ετοιμάσω τον πάγο για τον server  ::

----------


## panXer

On Wednesday 22 January 2003 20:11, Tom Marshall wrote:
> I don't see the driver listed on the download page. Did they remove it?
> Does anyone have a copy they can post?
>
> http://www.eusso.com/Model2/GL2422-VP/GL2422-VP.htm
> http://www.eusso.com/Model2/GL2422/GL2422_utility.htm
>

here it is, for 2.4.18 they one i use..(plus the original sheets from eusso, 
they wont do you any good but anyways)

----------


## indyone

Θα βάλω Mandrake στο PC μου και θα δοκιμάσω αν παίζει...

Υπάρχει λες πρόβλημα αν δοκιμάσω κάμια άλλη distribution?? πχ RedHat ή Debian?

Πάντως μπράβο panxer... αρχισα να απογοητεύομαι με την D-Link και με το πότε θα αποφάσιζε να βγάλει έστω commercial binaries για την 520+

----------


## panXer

indyone:
Δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα όποια dist και να έχεις, ακολούθησε τα βήματα του HOWTO http://www.hack.gr/users/panxer/wireless

----------


## indyone

Από ότι κατάλαβα θέλω οποιαδήποτε distro με kernel τουλάχιστον 2.4.18 και να έχει γίνει compile με της παραμέτρους που έχεις δώσεις....

Θα δοκιμάσω, αφού πάρω καινούρια motherboard αφού αυτή που έχω μάλλον τα επαιξε :ο(

Πάντως δεν ξερω πώς αλλά είχα φάει τον κόσμο να βρω αυτόν το binary driver!!! Δεν είχα αφήσει μηχανή αναζήτησης, γιατί είχα διαβάσει ότι κάποια distribution της Mandrake υποστήριζε της κάρτες με το chipset της Texas...

Thx παντως... εκει που είχα ψιλοαπογοητευτεί με την κάρτα μου... τωρα :ο)

Λοιπον θα κάνω post τα αποτελέσματα και έυχομαι να είναι του τύπου:
64 bytes from 192.168.0.49: icmp_seq=1 ttl=127 time=1 ms

----------


## PaNtErAz

What about version 2.4.18-14 ! Akouste. Dokimasa na tin kanw insmod ston kernel mou (elafros tropopiimenos apo ton 2.4.1 ::  kai mou ebgaze oti einai compiled me to gcc 2 eno ego exo gcc 3 kai kati alles malakies asimbatotitas. Etsi loipon katebasa ena programma to fixscript pou to kanei simbato me ton ekastote kernel kai tora mou bgazei mono to minima oti einia compiled me gcc 2 eno exo to 3. Mipos xerete pos tha to ftiaxw auto?

----------


## panXer

Είναι απλό, κάνε compile τον πυρήνα σου με gcc2.

----------


## akou

H 520+ θα παίζει σαν 11Mbit ή μπορεί κανείς να εκμεταλευτεί το 22Mbit mode μεταξύ 2 Dlink;

----------


## indyone

Αυτό είναι θέμα του hardware και όχι του software... οπότε αν από την άλλη πλευρα υπάρχει καποιο που υποστηρίζει τα 22Mbps, τοτε θα παίξει!

----------


## panXer

akou: Δοκίμασα με τον binary driver να κάνω set την wireless interface στα 22Mbit PBCC, με δοκιμές που έκανα με ένα 900+ απεναντι, έπιασε και 1200Kbps καθόλου άσχημα δηλαδή :)

----------


## akou

Indyone: Το πως θα αναγνωρίσει ένα σύστημα μια vga ας πούμε , έχει να κάνει και με το software. Άλλο να δουλεύεις την κάρτα σου με τον supervga driver των Windows και άλλο να φορτώσεις τον δικό της που θα σου δίνει υψηλές αναλύσεις, βάθος χρώματος και φυσικά ταχύτητα... Άλλωστε αρκετοί περιμένουμε εναγωνίως να δούμε τι είναι αυτό το 4Χ mode που εμφανίστικε μυστηριωδώς στον v3 (beta) driver στις 520+ (και μάλλον δεν παίζει ακόμα)
panXer: Τα 1200Kbps θα μπορούσε να τα πιάσει και ένα καλό link με στάνταρ 802.11b κάρτες (ή κάνω λάθος; - με το interface στα 11Mbit τι κάνει :: .
Η όλη ιδέα είναι ότι αν δεν υπάρχει διαφορά παίρνω μιά ωραιότατη Dlink 520 με το prism τσιπάκι και έχω επίσημους drivers, παίζω και hostap άμα θελήσω (εκτός κι'αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε!)

----------


## panXer

αν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις την καρτούλα σε linux καθαρά αλλά και σαν AP, παρε μια που να έχει support απο το hostap project, ή τους wlan-ng drivers ή είναι από αυτές τις cisco με υποστήριξη μέσα στον kernel.
Πάντως 1200KBps δεν νομίζω ότι πιάνουν οι καρτούλες των 11Mbit (το νούμερο ειναι ονομαστικό, η ταχύτητα που αναφέρω εγώ ξεπερνά τα 9MB κάτι που δεν το κάνουν οι συνηθισμένες μας καρτούλες (νομίζω))

----------


## indyone

Νομίζω ότι η απάντηση του Panxer τα λέει όλα :-)

----------


## cp

Για δείτε εδώ...
Θα δοκιμάσω μόλις μπορέσω γιατί έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με Mandrake 9.

http://www.zahner2000.de/linux.htm

----------


## panXer

cp: ακριβώς ο ίδιος driver είναι (χωρίς κανα-δυο patches που έβαλα)

Πάντως αν θέλετε να κάνετε δοκιμές και με gcc3 (και χίλια συγγνώμη που δεν ενημέρωσα νωρίτερα) να driver για gcc3...
μετονομάστε το σε acx100_pci3.o (δεν το παιρνε σαν gzipped)

----------


## panXer

Μόλις ασχοληθώ λίγο παραπάνω θα γράψω στο site μου (http://www.hack.gr/users/panxer/wireless ) εκτενώς για το πώς θα κάνετε τί..
(Ελπίζω κάποιος να φιλοτιμηθεί να βάλει το tutorial στο wiki (που μου σπάει αφάνταστα τα νεύρα και δεν ξέρω πώς αρέσει τόσο) γιατί εγώ δεν τα καταφέρνω (εκνευρίζομαι πάνω στη προσπάθεια))
Τα λέμε...
Παρακαλώ για οτιδήποτε δοκιμές κάνετε να με ειδοποιείτε είτε μέσω αυτού του topic ή στο [email protected]..
ΥΓ. Υπάρχουν και άλλες κάρτες που ίσως έχουν το ACX100 chipset, δοκιμάστε και με αυτές παρακαλώ (ενδεικτικά κάποιες από αυτές είναι οι DWL-520+, DWL-650+, μία της belkin, μια GL της eusso)
Τα λέμε

----------


## BaBiZ

Καλησπέρα

Το σύστημα: PII, 64MB RAM, SuSE 8.2 με kernel 2.4.18 (compile me wireless ext. κλπ)

Το module acx100_pci φορτώνεται κανονικά, ifconfig wlan0 up δουλεύει αλλά όταν δίνω κάτι της μορφής:

iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc channel 8 essid roof-pc

κολλάει! (όλο το Linux...)

Καμία ιδέα;

(edit ::  p.s. Το λαμπάκι στην κάρτα δεν ανάβει....

----------


## dti

Δες κι αυτό εδώ.

----------


## BaBiZ

thnx dti. Δούλεψε με την πρώτη προσπάθεια!

----------


## johnnie

Δοκιμάστε και αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.ivor.it/wireless/acx.html
Την αναφέρει το επίσημο site της D-link..

__________

Keep walking!..

----------


## filippos

επειδή το θέμα αυτό είναι παλιο και ορισμένα λινκ δεν λειτουργούν, 
γνωρίζει κανείς που θα μπορούσα να βρώ πληροφορίες;
Εχω συνδέσει την 520+ στο pc και τρέχω suse 10.1 αλλά δεν εχω καταφέρει να την κάνω να λειτουργήσει...

----------


## acoul

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και εδώ

----------


## mixio

Υποθετω οτι το Suse 10.1 εχει πυρηνα 2.6

1. Βεβαιωσου οτι εχεις ενεργοποιημενο στον πυρηνα το HOTPLUG. Κανε lsmod και ψαξε για το *firmware_class.ko*. Αν δεν το εχει πιθανον να ειναι παρεα με τον πυρηνα. Γι'αυτο κανε ΄make menuconfig' 
Location: 
-> Device Drivers 
-> Generic Driver Options
-> Hotplug firmware loading support
Οταν το βρεις ή το βαλεις goto 2  :: 

2. Εγκατεστησε τα hotplug_scripts
3. Edit το /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent και στην directive FIRMWARE_DIR δωσε /lib/firmware δλδ *FIRMWARE_DIR=/lib/firmware*
4. Extract το firmware που ανεβασα στο /lib/firmware
5. Κατεβασε απο εδω http://acx100.erley.org/acx-20060521.tar.bz2 τους drivers
Τους περνας στον kernel tree κανεις compile κανεις και ενα insmod acx.ko 
και προσευχησου.

----------


## panXer

Παίδες, το θέμα είναι outdated.
Όπως έγραψε ο acoul το project για τα acx100 chipset της DLink είναι στο:
http://acx100.sourceforge.net/

Το support είναι πάρα πολύ καλό.

Παρακαλώ τους moderators να κλειδώσουν το παρόν, λαμβάνω pm και email για την σελίδα των πρώτων binary drivers και άνθρωποι παιδεύονται χωρίς λόγο.

:)

----------


## mixio

> Παίδες, το θέμα είναι outdated.
> Όπως έγραψε ο acoul το project για τα acx100 chipset της DLink είναι στο:
> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/


Οτι εγραψα ειναι απο το http://acx100.sourceforge.net/

----------


## panXer

mixio: Πολύ σωστά έγραψες. 
Απαντούσα όμως στον filippos.




> επειδή το θέμα αυτό είναι παλιο και ορισμένα λινκ δεν λειτουργούν, 
> γνωρίζει κανείς που θα μπορούσα να βρώ πληροφορίες;
> Εχω συνδέσει την 520+ στο pc και τρέχω suse 10.1 αλλά δεν εχω καταφέρει να την κάνω να λειτουργήσει...


Κλειδώστε παρακαλώ.

----------

